# Good places for an expat to live in Mexico



## hiker80 (Sep 8, 2017)

I am planning to work as an expat in Mexico. So do you have any idea which part/city of Mexico is more suitable for expats?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

I think the first question to ask, (IMHO) would be internet connectivity, as well ask stability of electrical power. Assuming that your work requires internet. If you a writer then it would be a non issue. Another question to focus on depending on work is access to international flights, some places are half a day drive to an international airport. Again this depends on you r work. 
Considering you were in Dubai, you might want to put Mérida on your short list, you can take hot weather. I'm checking Mérida out. 

Hope this helps


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

mrtkprl80 said:


> I am planning to work as an expat in Mexico. So do you have any idea which part/city of Mexico is more suitable for expats?


I think we need some clarification and a little more to go on so that someone might offer suggestions of value. "Planning to work" means seeking employment or starting a business? To get a job you need a resident visa with a work authorization, same for starting a business-- unless it's strictly online and your product and customers are outside Mexico. Far as where to live, depends on what your requirements and preferences are: big cities or small towns. access to air travel. coast or elevation. expat enclave or only-******-around.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

To inquire about the visa, you must visit the nearest Mexican consulate to your current home country residence. They will have the answers you seek, and it is the only place where you can apply for approval for a visa to live in Mexico. You will complete the process with immigration officials in Mexico, with proof of residence, within 30 days of your arrival.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

mrtkprl80 said:


> ....... So do you have any idea which part/city of Mexico is more suitable for expats?


You will surely have to 'define' what you mean by this in order for anyone to assist you with answers.....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The OP seems to have disappeared. I wonder why.


----------

